
Show HN: Electric Car Lease Prices by US State - nikodunk
https://electrification.cc/
======
willio58
Link goes to a listing page, not the page the title mentions. (At least on my
iPhone)

------
nikodunk
Hi! This uses data from this site: ev-vin.blogspot.com, and allows you to
filter it by state, added images, etc.

